# When canceling DirecTV...



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

What equipment do they want you to return? Obviously the receiver and/or DVD's and their remotes. But what about deca and/or cinema connection kits? Or should these just be left in the home.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

mavs-fan said:


> What equipment do they want you to return? Obviously the receiver and/or *DVD's *and their remotes. But what about deca and/or cinema connection kits? Or should these just be left in the home.


They want leased receivers returned unless they are on the EOL list, which if you post the receiver model numbers of each (can be found under access card door or My Equipment section of online account) we can give you more information about that. I have never heard of DVD's being included with receivers unless they were a tips tutorial etc. and if so that would probably be very old equipment that most likely would not have to be returned.

You do not have to return remotes, DECAs, BSFs, CCKs, BBCs, LNBs, splitters, mutiswitches, power inserters, coax cabling, ground block and the physical dish outside. I'm sure I have probably left something else out that doesn't have to be returned.


----------



## rickclem (Feb 20, 2013)

I just cancelled last week. They told me to return all the boxes, access cards and remotes. No cables. I should be receiving a box in the mail from DTV for the return.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

One for each receiver.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

PCampbell said:


> One for each receiver.


one what?


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

They'll want all leased receivers back with there access cards, they'll send you return boxes with shipping labels for each receiver, remote controls,DECA's,BBC's etc are optional but you can keep, also dish,lnb,multiswitch and all outdoor parts stays at the residence, Not sure if they remove that at a later time or just stays there permanently.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

One return box.


----------



## 456521 (Jul 6, 2007)

Unless you want the other equipment you should cram as much stuff as possible in the return box. Let them deal with the disposal of any unwanted equipment/wires.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

acostapimps said:


> , Not sure if they remove that at a later time or just stays there permanently.


Stays there so when they get screw by the CableCo they can get back to DirecTV easily...


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Stays there so when they get screw by the CableCo they can get back to DirecTV easily...


Yeah, DirecTV is not Dish.


----------

